# Silent Electric Cars A 'National Nightmare'?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Whoever wrote Tom Gara's headline about regulatory issues of giving electric cars a safety sound when traveling at low speeds, thinks the quietness of EVs is a 'national nightmare.'

More...


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Maybe the tourist town I live in just attracts all the idiots but my observations have convinced me that people just do not watch what is going on around them. I have driven Fiats for years. They come from the factory noisy. Aspirate one with 40 mm side drafts headers and minimum muffler and you have a noisy little machine. I have audibly driven through town and had people step out from between parked cars with out looking right or left in front of me so close I had to hit the brakes. What about people that wear head phones while walking or jogging? I have honked my horn at them and they don’t hear me. This is another Gov. Regulation brought on by a few whiners that have nothing better to do. When I was a kid my momma was always telling me to watch out for cars. She never said listen she said watch.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Exactly; it's the people, not the lack of noise that's the problem.

There's a reason it's illegal (at least in my state) to drive with headphones on. Tuning out the world is fine if you're on a dedicated jogging path or a treadmill. It is not okay if in public while crossing bike paths, roads, or parking lots.

I've heard there's a 40% increase in pedestrian accidents for hybrid or electric vehicles, but a 57% increase for bikes, which mean it's really about stupid, not blind people.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

If people were truly concerned about the accident statistics, they would be focusing on producing better humans rather than making stupid laws. 

If you're too stupid to look before crossing then you should stay home or suffer the natural consequences.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I was just working on my car and listening to a program called All Things Considered on the NPR station when they had a segment on the legislation to put sounds on EV’s. They invited the public to send in sounds they thought should be put on electric vehicles. I sent an opinion instead to [email protected]


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I left out the h in tech. It is [email protected]


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

PhantomPholly said:


> If people were truly concerned about the accident statistics, they would be focusing on producing better humans rather than making stupid laws.
> 
> If you're too stupid to look before crossing then you should stay home or suffer the natural consequences.



Can you say Darwin award?


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I want to add the sound of galloping horses


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> Can you say Darwin award?


That's pretty much what I meant.

If they do legislate sounds and I get an EV, I will rip out whatever the "stock" sound is and replace it with a shrill voice saying, "Bullshirt Legislation!"

Nah, that would only bug me more than everyone else. Maybe, "Chitty Chitty Bang-Bang!," or, "OO-ga-chug-chug!"


----------



## Mike (Jan 4, 2009)

Stupid laws!! At first they have to make people to be more careful when crossing the streets, parking lots, and so on. I drive an gas power car and in my country I see lots of idiots that are crossing streets without even looking if a car is coming. They think that if they use an street crossing the cars must avoid them, or even anywhere the cars must avoid stupid people. They cross behind the car in parking lot even if they see u baking up.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

OR the drivers that think "I have the right-of-way", he needs to stop.....LOL
Instead of being a defensive/thinking driver.

There is a movement in congress to limit battery pack voltage in road vehicles for first responder safety, (instead of proper training.)

Situational awareness is not taught, it is learned. Wheather you are walking, drivimg or flying.

WWI pilots were taught that your head never stops moving up around down back, always sweeping and scanning. Know whats in every inch of "your space".

Carry that to cars and you have a winner. No being cut off in traffic, fewer near misses, fewer pile-ups.

Carry it farther to pedestrians. Muggers can not sneak up on you, You already know who is the bully in the bar room, ETC. You know there is a car coming up to your rear/left. 

Research deaf training on the web. They stress personal awareness. 

But, some actually like living in their own dream world. That can not be cured.


----------

